# Pivot Table with Account Number and Description but With One Sum



## ajones (Oct 22, 2012)

I have some raw data with fields of account number, description, month/year, amount.

I am trying to figure out a way a way to have a pivot table with multiple row labels on one row.  

I had a pivot table with account number and amounts by month and total.  I had a request to add the account number description.  I could not figure out how to create a Pivot table with two labels for a row without having one of the labels appearing on a second line.

I was actually using PowerPivot to create the Pivot table in this case so i tried a workaround for now.  To work around the issue I used PowerPivot's concatenate feature with a sub concatenate so i could do concatenate(<account>, concatenate( " - ", <account desc>)) [syntax may not be exact].    This worked but put the account and description in the same cell and I wanted them in different cells, but at least i got a better result.

Any thoughts or ideas how to implement this?


thanks 

Alan


----------



## NickyvV (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Alan,

you can accomplish this by editing the settings of the first Row Label.
The examples below are also done in a PowerPivot Table.

Right click the first Row label field in the PivotTable and choose *Field Settings...*
In the tab *Layout & Print* select *Show item labels in tabular form*.
You might also want to get rid of the subtotals under each row, you can select *None* in the first tab *Subtotals & Filters*.








Then you would end up with the following:





HTH


----------



## ajones (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow that was perfect.  Depending on what i was doing did also adjust the subtotals tab on the same window.

thanks for the information!


----------



## NickyvV (Oct 23, 2012)

No problem, glad I could be of help!


----------

